# I made myself a bow vise



## mdhuntr (Feb 20, 2009)

nice job


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

LOoks like the pin holding the bow comes out and inserts into the verticle shaft holder, to give another angle of hold? sweet, How much did it cost and do you have a set of plans? I am looking at making a simple one or having one made. 

Kevin


----------



## modofrye (Mar 29, 2009)

sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

Good one, I like that alot better than clamping my limbs. Might not hurt but it makes me feel alot safer!


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## logan68 (Feb 26, 2009)

Good job. Looks nice


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice. do you mind if I make a copy for myself ?


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

Copy away, I am going to make a few and offer them for sale on the classified since there seems to be a little interest in these


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

what are you going to ask for them?


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

$40 shipped for the one with the nice knobs and paint and $32 shipped for the version with just plain bolts and no paint. I will try to get an ad up tonight


----------



## uphunter15 (May 3, 2003)

This is a nice vice. I had my grandpa make me one like this a few years ago, not as nice looking though. Mine was rough idea that started on paper but once together works well. Never thought it would be something that people would go for so there it sits on my bench. Good luck with yours.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice vise,I would def be interested in buying one when you have some done.


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

All PM's answered


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

very nice work.


----------



## CrossHairs (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bow vise*

I agree- VERY nice work. If I didn't already have one, I'd buy one of these.


----------



## SLASTER77 (Jul 16, 2008)

looks great  shootin the right kind also hehe


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

I just finished a batch or vices last night


----------



## spewingjason (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is another view of the vices I have been making. I have other ideas brewing, but nothing in hand yet besides my original vices


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

*Vise*

Are you still selling the bow vice?


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

Looks like one I made but I can't get it to screw down tight enough to get a firm hold.

What size bolt are you using, and is it flat or pointed?


----------



## a62wagon (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice job


----------

